# atheros 5007EG not fetch



## summer (Sep 16, 2009)

Dear all,


```
pciconf -vl
```
  on 7.1-prerealse


```
none0@pci0:0:31:3:	class=0x0c0500 card=0x0d4f105b chip=0x27da8086 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
none1@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0xe029105b chip=0x002c168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    class      = network
rl0@pci0:3:0:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x0d4f105b chip=0x813610ec rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```
and dmesg


```
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xdc80-0xdc87 mem 0xfe980000-0xfe9fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff,0xfe940000-0xfe97ffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xfe880000-0xfe8fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
pci0: <multimedia> at device 27.0 (no driver attached)
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.1 on pci0
pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
rl0: <Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller> port 0xec00-0xecff mem 0xfebff000-0xfebfffff,0xfdff0000-0xfdffffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci3
uhci0: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xdc00-0xdc1f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci1: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd880-0xd89f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci2: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd800-0xd81f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci3: <UHCI (generic) USB controller> port 0xd480-0xd49f irq 16 at device 29.3 on pci0
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe937c00-0xfe937fff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
atapci0: <Intel ICH7 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 31.1 on pci0
atapci1: <Intel ICH7M SATA300 controller> port 0xd400-0xd407,0xd080-0xd083,0xd000-0xd007,0xcc80-0xcc83,0xcc00-0xcc0f mem 0xfe937800-0xfe937bff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
psm0: model IntelliMouse Explorer, device ID 4
device_attach: est1 attach returned 6
da0: <Generic- SD/MMC 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da2: <Digital MP3UFD 0100> Removable Direct Access SCSI-4 device 
da1: <Generic- MS/MS-Pro 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device 
da1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s4a
pcm0: <Intel 82801G High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xfe938000-0xfe93bfff irq 16 at device 27.0 on pci0
(da2:umass-sim1:1:0:0): lost device
(da2:umass-sim1:1:0:0): removing device entry
```

after i check the " /usr/src/sys/contrib/dev/ath/ah_devid.h "
there no devid for atheros's "chip=0x002c168c"

appricated your help.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 18, 2009)

summer said:
			
		

> on 7.1-prerealse





> after i check the " /usr/src/sys/contrib/dev/ath/ah_devid.h "
> there no devid for atheros's "chip=0x002c168c"



Unfortunately it seems that particular chipset isn't supported, even on 8.0.

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.c...hal/ah_devid.h?rev=1.1;only_with_tag=RELENG_8


----------



## mortsmel (Sep 20, 2009)

I too am running into issues, 0x0029168c is the chip.


```
none0@pci0:0:7:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x3201168c chip=0x0029168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    class      = network
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 20, 2009)

mortsmel said:
			
		

> I too am running into issues, 0x0029168c is the chip.
> 
> none0@pci0:0:7:0:       class=0x028000 card=0x3201168c chip=0x0029168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
> vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
> class      = network



That one should be supported:


```
#define AR9280_DEVID_PCI	0x0029          /* AR9280 PCI Merlin */
```


----------



## summer (Oct 13, 2009)

unfortunately, after i checked , it still unsupported it "chip=0x002c168c"


----------

